# Rome Warranty



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Rome and their binding warranties? 

I bought a pair of Rome United Bindings this season for my board and after only four days on the slopes there is a crack in the right one. I showed the guy at the rental place there and he pretty much said they were done for and it was just a matter of time before it broke completely. 

Now here's my question: Will Rome give me new bindings? Or does this fall under some clause that they can get out of?


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Rome has excellent customer service, I bet they'll hook you right up:thumbsup:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

check romes site, i think there is a recall on the uniteds


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks redlude97. That makes me feel a lot better already regarding my chances of getting it fixed/replaced...

although, I'm not too happy about getting sold something that has flaws, at least they're trying to fix the problem.


----------



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

"We at Rome have just learned of a potential safety issue concerning our 2010 United binding. If you have purchased this binding or are using it, please stop immediately and contact us at 802.244.1758 or at [email protected]. We will upgrade your 2010 United binding at no cost to you. However, we will ask you to return your 2010 United bindings to us.

We will be out of the office for the holiday of January 1st tomorrow and back in the office starting next Monday, January 4th.

Best Regards,

Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate

802.244.1758"


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i bet it was because of the shitty plastic that rome uses now


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> i bet it was because of the shitty plastic that rome uses now


Proof and specifics? What after what season constitutes "now" based on your claims?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the "now" constitutes the '09 models onward. Starting in that year, I've read on other forums, complaints of Rome's quality - nothing too serious just paint peeling, ladders breaking, adjusters coming loose, etc. Prior to this model year, all reviews were nothing but excellent.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

DC5R said:


> I think the "now" constitutes the '09 models onward. Starting in that year, I've read on other forums, complaints of Rome's quality - nothing too serious just paint peeling, ladders breaking, adjusters coming loose, etc. Prior to this model year, all reviews were nothing but excellent.


I have a pair of '09 Targas and they have held up better than my POS Burton's and so-so quality Flows that I've managed to keep together.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I own a pair of 08 Targas and, of all the bindings I've had, these by far are the best. Nevertheless, there still have been more complaints about Rome's bindings starting from the 09 model onwards than for any model year prior to.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Rome has amazing customer service. Apart from the recall, if that was another type of binding they generally will not hesitate to send you new parts. They sent me a new set of heel cups when I was a year out of warranty.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Just to provide some conclusion to the original post:

Went to the Alpine Shop in Kirkwood, MO today to return the Rome United's. Apparently Rome was trying to get into contact with me, but I've been gone a lot recently so that might be why we never connected. If I understood the employee right, it sounds like Rome had some "upgraded" Uniteds to use as replacements, but not nearly enough, so I just got store credit. I decided to just go with some Ride EX bindings, since I figure that manly metal is better than pansy plastic. Cost 5 cents less too


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

good choice, EX>>>>>United. Only Rome's Arsenal/390/Targa binding lineup is worth a lick


----------

